# What I read on the Portland Board



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Davild Aldridge just reported on ESPN news... 

The Knicks/Blazers/Hawks are discussing a 3 team that would have the knicks recieving Shareef Abdul Raheem and Ruben Patterson...The Hawks recieving Rasheed Wallace and Franks Williams and the Blazers getting Keith Van Horn,Nazr Mohamed, and Mike Sweetney. This isnt the full content of the Report.. more picks are thrown in it..


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

IM SHIVERING!!!!!

ok let me orginize this 
new york trades:
keith van horn
mike sweetney
frank williams

new york gets:
shareef abdur raheem
ruben patterson



atlanta trades:
shareef abdur rahim
nazr mohammed

atlanta gets:
rasheed wallace
frank williams



portland trades:
rasheed wallace
ruben patterson

portland gets:
keith can horn
mike sweetney
nazr muhammed


wow!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Not saying it's true, jus seying i read it on the Portland board. Isiah is throwing away your future though :-/ if he does that, I mean winning now is good, but trading away all the young guys and picks isn't too smart, but I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh please let us get SAR . The nanny stopper is a good acquistion too.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL....nanny stopper:laugh:


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

That deal would seem to benefit all parties. Personally I would prefer to have Wallace over Reef. SAR has a good game but I prefer Wallace's inside scoring ability and fire over SAR's locker room cancer.

Let's see if Deke can pull another out of the magic hat!!! LOL


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Somewhat an even trade.

Who starts at SF with Rahim on the roster?

Patterson? Penny? Rahim?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess Penny......Maybe rahim.....

man,thomas must have a major hard on for layden...he is trading EVERY player layden drafted,or made a deal for...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone else can confirm this rumor? Don't want to get too happy!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Why would Portland dump Sheed and Patterson? Sheed is as talented as any PF in the game (just doesn't show it all of the time) and Ruben is a spark plug off the bench. Van Horn, Sweetney, and Nazr wouldn't do anything for Portland. I wouldn't want to see this go down as a Blazer fan. It sure sounds like a New York Knick wet dream.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope it's not a wet dream...got to get a payoff one off these days


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Why would Portland dump Sheed and Patterson? Sheed is as talented as any PF in the game (just doesn't show it all of the time) and Ruben is a spark plug off the bench. Van Horn, Sweetney, and Nazr wouldn't do anything for Portland. I wouldn't want to see this go down as a Blazer fan. It sure sounds like a New York Knick wet dream.


I agree it doesn't make sense from a talent-on-the-floor standpoint. But the blazers are fed up with Rasheed, want to go with "character" players, they want to make the playoffs to continue their consecutive appearances, and if they don't trade Rasheed he can walk at the end of the season so they'd get nothing for him.

If it weren't for wanting to make the playoffs this year they have a bunch of players they can just let walk and probably be under the cap next year.

Anyway, that just explains why they'd want to trade Rasheed rather than re-sign him or let him walk. It still doesn't explain why they'd want Van Horn over Jamison or some of the other offers they probably have on the table. One would really have to look at all the contracts to parse this out.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I agree it doesn't make sense from a talent-on-the-floor standpoint. But the blazers are fed up with Rasheed, want to go with "character" players, they want to make the playoffs to continue their consecutive appearances, and if they don't trade Rasheed he can walk at the end of the season so they'd get nothing for him.


It all depends on who you talk with out in Portland. I'm one of many Blazer fan's who like Sheed and dont' want to see him go. He isn't worth 17 million like he's getting this year but I would hope Portland and Sheed could agree to something less. Sure, he can walk at the end of the season. I just don't see dumping him for guys who will not be a part of the future or don't have enough talent.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I actually would take Van Horn over Jamison, becuase Jamison has one of the worst contracts in the league. Who wants him for 5 years?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Actually, this deal makes perfect sense for portland. Rashweed made it clear that he won't come back to portland cheap. Don't get to worked up guys, Portland fans are constantly overrating his ability and worth.
Rube Patterson can't even play on that team, the guy whom they selected as the future of their franchise, punched him out.

SAR is a more consistent scorer, a more consistent rebounder, and unlike Rashweed, isn't as much of a headcase.

I get a little frustrated with people putting Rasheed over SAR, what has he done that anyone would prefer him besides cap space? He has a horrible attitude, he refuses to play in the middle, he refuses to bang in the post, he refuses to play consistent defense, he refuses to rebound on a consistent basis, all in all he is impredictable and pretty worthless. 


He has no potential, he is old and he is a locker room menace. The guy is pathetic and I'm so utterly confused as to why Isiah thinks that someone with his mentality could lead a team anywhere.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i like this team the way it is. I doubt this is going down anyway


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I think this whole thread is BS. Nothing verified. Nobody heard of this proposal. Nothing in David Aldredge place in Espn.com. Some corny dude wanting attention...and we gave it to him...:upset:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

:Cough:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Actually, this deal makes perfect sense for portland. Rashweed made it clear that he won't come back to portland cheap. Don't get to worked up guys, Portland fans are constantly overrating his ability and worth.


perfect sense for portland?

the only way I can see the blazers doing this deal is that they are desperate to get rid of patterson. but I doubt thay are.

the blazers want cap space in 2005 -> no way they swap rasheed's expiring $17M contract to KVH. after a trade like this, the blazers would be A LOT worse on the court, and A LOT worse in the finances department. no way.

of course they "could" do it, but I would definetely start boycotting the team. IMO letting rasheed walk is better option than trading him for KVH's contract.



> Rube Patterson can't even play on that team, the guy whom they selected as the future of their franchise, punched him out.


in five last games patterson has averaged 32.4 minutes per game, 14.6 pts, 6.4 rbs, 3.2 ast and 2.0 stls...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> perfect sense for portland?
> ...



The only thing the blazers " want " is equal trade value, and right now they think Raweed is pretty dam important.

It makes sense because if they want anything besides capspace, there just aren't a lot of takers, and Raweed his stated that he expects portland to go higher than 6 mil a year. Which of course he isn't worth.









> in five last games patterson has averaged 32.4 minutes per game, 14.6 pts, 6.4 rbs, 3.2 ast and 2.0 stls...



Neat. What I'm saying is that every time he takes the floor, the Blazers future AKA Zbo is on the floor as well. Patterson hates him. Randolph hates patterson.


I never said the nannystopper couldn't play. When he is not in prison, or attacking rookies on his own team, he is a good defender and a good player.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> It makes sense because if they want anything besides capspace, there just aren't a lot of takers, and Raweed his stated that he expects portland to go higher than 6 mil a year. Which of course he isn't worth.


I don't mean to challenge your overall points, but I gotta say, 6mil is not much money these days. Run of the mill allstar contenders make around 11mil per, with franchise dudes well above that. For example, 6mil is between what Kurt Thomas and Shandon Anderson make. On the nicks, when you get above those guys, into VH, Marbury, Penny and Houston, you're jumping into the 13mil+ range. It's disgusting...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> The only thing the blazers " want " is equal trade value, and right now they think Raweed is pretty dam important.
> 
> It makes sense because if they want anything besides capspace, there just aren't a lot of takers, and Raweed his stated that he expects portland to go higher than 6 mil a year. Which of course he isn't worth.


I agree, that the blazers might do a deal that takes away their cap-space in 2005, if they get a player they really like. if keith van horn is that player, I'll... :upset:

since patterson & nash were hired after last season, all the blazers have done has been to save paul allen's money.

-they let pippen & sabonis leave (sabonis had $7M expiring contract which, as rumored, could have been used to acquire payton)

-they let antonio daniels leave. (granted not a big deal, but cost-cutting anyway...)

-they traded bonzi to memphis for an expiring $8M contract and a draft pick

-signed vlad stepania for minimum(?) contract...

after these transactions, I get the feeling that the blazers don't want keith van horn's contract (which is worth $43,5M through 2005/6)...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, Portland wasn't contending for anything anyway. They are pretty much always first and out. Mike Dunleavy isn't coaching a stacked team anymore. The team needs a rebuild, which means veterans like Sabonis and Pippen needed to go. Dale Davis, Rasheed Wallace, and Damon Stoudamire will follow.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Well, Portland wasn't contending for anything anyway. They are pretty much always first and out. Mike Dunleavy isn't coaching a stacked team anymore. The team needs a rebuild, which means veterans like Sabonis and Pippen needed to go. Dale Davis, Rasheed Wallace, and Damon Stoudamire will follow.


...and that's why they'd rather have $17M off their cap, than keith van horn. this is what I've been trying to say all along.


----------

